# natural balance food bag



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

I just bought Bella Natural Balance Ultra Premium food and unfortunately the bag doesn't have a ziploc to it  You would think for a premium food that they would right?

So right now I am using scotch tape to close the bag. Do you think this is ok? Unfortunately I don't have big zip loc bags to store in. I guess I can find some tupperware but I would need alot to store all the food!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

I store ours in a large plastic Cereal container - its supposed to be air-tight, so I just empty the bag into the container.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I use a cereal container too. It either came from Walmart or Target and it works great. It holds a 5 lb. bag of food perfectly.


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I had the same problem. I just made a trip to the local "dollar store" and picked up a large foot tall container.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I bought a container from PetSmart made for storing dry dog food.


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

I purchased a container from Walmart that is airtight and put the bag and all right into the container. I wish that NB would upgrade their bags with a zipper or reseal feature! Most of the other premium dog food companies have resealable bags! Yay for them!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

For under $10 you can buy a large dog food storage bin at Walmart to pour the unused food in. I think the one I have will hold around 15lbs of food. I hate buying the tiny 5lb bags, it's so much more expensive. This way, I only have to buy food every once and a while and it keeps fresh in the sealed storage bin.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 8 2009, 09:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701557


> I bought a container from PetSmart made for storing dry dog food.[/B]


I bought one at Petsmart as well. It is airtight and keeps the dry food fresh.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

we have a large bin in the basement and keep a little one on the counter with his 1/4 cup scoop in it. Then I fill the little container every few weeks. It allows us to save money but not have to have a huge container on our main floor taking up our super limited pantry space.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I have a cute ceramic jar with a tight seal for the counter and fill it once a week for Daisy's food. The rest is housed in a large air tight bin that I keep in the pantry.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I buy a 30-pound bag. Put it in several containers. Half goes in the fridge, the other half goes in the freezer. 

My friend thought they were Coco Puffs. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

QUOTE (ckim111 @ Jan 7 2009, 07:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=701186


> I just bought Bella Natural Balance Ultra Premium food and unfortunately the bag doesn't have a ziploc to it  You would think for a premium food that they would right?
> 
> So right now I am using scotch tape to close the bag. Do you think this is ok? Unfortunately I don't have big zip loc bags to store in. I guess I can find some tupperware but I would need alot to store all the food![/B]


You would think they could put a zipper on it wouldn't you. I was surprised by that. I put it in a ziploc bag after removing a small container full with the one serving scoop in it. I keep the small container handy in the cabinet and the bag in the pantry. You could use a "chip clip" to close the bag too I would think. A ziploc would keep it fresher though. I just peeked at your album. Bella is adorable.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Thank you all for the thoughtful responses  And ty Dixie's mama for the compliment! Space is always an issue living in a nyc apartment. Right now I put the food in several zip loc bags. I think I will go to petco or the container store and look for a not too large air tight container.


----------

